# Limited guide data



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Noticed this evening how I have no guide data after next thursday. Tivo is downloading fine so not sure why I don't seem to have the data I should do


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Just had a cursory glance at my Tivo and I have data for the main channels (ie first page of EPG) until 6am a week on Saturday; and other channels (next page down) until sometime on Wednesday.


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

That is odd.... I did a manual network download and it took ages sat at 'preparing' so long in fact I gave up waiting but when I checked later it claimed to be successful but still nothing after next Thursday.
I found the time it took too connect odd too as normally the network connection is finished and importing data within a few minutes. 
Unless mine fixes itself nothing is scheduled to record after next Thursday  normally I wouldn't be concerned, but I have read other complaints about missing guide data on the Virgin forum but thought nothing of it until now.

Maybe Tribune / Tivo have pulled the plug on the wrong UK Tivo guide data  lol


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

It takes about an hour after the loading stage has finished before the data is visable.


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

I'll take another look tonight, thing is I first noticed strange things the other day in this thread http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=470859 So by now programs should have been scheduled.


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Right, it maybe easier to explain what's happening with pictures.









Shows upcoming Dexter episodes








Series link set, yet not being recorded.








Nothing scheduled to record after the 16th








SD menu not reflecting what the HD menu is showing.

I did try to post the pictures, but it looks like Flickr has stopped pictures showing up embedded in other sites?


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

What does the hiccups say?

Have you cancelled it for any reason at any time?


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Set Dexter when it first showed up in the HD menus. So it's a brand new series link. But it's not just Dexter I have no guide data at all after Thursday next week.
I'll take a look at hiccups later, but it would seem Tivo just doesnt have any guide data to work with even though it's reporting successful in it's downloads.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I don't have any Guide Data after next Thursday either.


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

cwaring said:


> I don't have any Guide Data after next Thursday either.


Strange, after posting a message on the Virgin forum (not answered yet) all of a sudden I now have guide date through to the 22nd which seems a lot more like it should be.
Could be a coincidence, but it's odd how suddenly 5 days worth of guide data would suddenly appear.
I'm wondering if Virgin have been having issues with the server which distributes all the information.


----------



## Karnak (Jan 13, 2003)

I think there were some messages from VM a couple of weeks ago on their forum saying they had faults with the EPG servers.

Usual assortment of people complaining on their about missing EPG data right now but none of the same admissions of problems from the mods.


----------

